# an Kurven ausrichten



## nikolas2 (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
verwende Corel 11 für Macintosh.
Suche Möglichkeit eine Kurve an einer Anderen auszurichten.
mit den Hinweisen aus der Corel Hilfe komme ich nicht zurecht...


----------



## nickname (17. Februar 2005)

Hi nikolas2,

mmh, wie muss man sich Dein Vorhaben vorstellen?

Kurve kopieren/duplizieren, verschieben...ist nicht die Lösung?


Gruß nickname


----------



## nikolas2 (17. Februar 2005)

Hi Nickname,

ich habe Bezierkurven, zum Beispiel Umrisse von Bäumen, die ich an einer zweiten Bezierkurve, also zum Beispiel eine mehrfach gekrümmte Linie, ausrichten möchte. Dabei kann die zweite Kurve als Mittellinie zur Ausrichtung gelten.

Ich kann natürlich die erste Bezierkrvue zerlegen und alle einzelnen Teile manuell ausrichten. Das ist gangbar für eine geweisse Zahl von Elementen, nicht jedoch für 30, 40 oder mehr Teile.

Da suche ich nach einer schnelleren Variante....

Gruß 
Nikolas


----------



## nickname (17. Februar 2005)

Kann mir immer noch nicht ganz vorstellen wozu man das brauchen sollte, ich mach pi mal Auge oder mit Hilfslinien, die wenn es nötig ist ganz genau ausgerichtet sind.

Was willst Du denn da ausrichten wenn die Kurven keine Ähnlichkeit miteinander haben?

Sollen die _aneinanderbacken_?
Hilflinien ranschieben, _an Hilfslinien ausrichten_ Objekt an die Hilflinie schieben, wäre dann die Lösung.


Gruß nickname


----------



## nikolas2 (17. Februar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle response.

Du kennst die Fragestellung " ich habe einen Text und den will ich an einer Kurve ausrichten". Beispiel Text und Sinuskurve oder kreis o.ä., das geht einfach. Jetzt die Weiterung, ich will nicht einen Text an dieser Kurve ausrichten, sondern eine zweite Kurve (oder Zeichnung in Bezier, wenn Du willst). Bezugspunkt kann zum Beispiel die Mitte des Objekts sein.

Gruß
Nikolas


----------



## nickname (17. Februar 2005)

Tja, da bleib ich dann bei meiner ersten Antwort: duplizieren, verschieben, skalieren...

Oder noch an Objekt ausrichten!


Vielleicht weiß ja noch wer einen Trick, ich drück die Daumen.


Gruß nickname


----------



## nikolas2 (17. Februar 2005)

Ja, das hoffe ich auch...

Gruß
Nikolas


----------

